# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Γρανάζι αναδευτήρα  από mixer  IZZY  MULINEX.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Exω  μάλλον  η  γυναίκα  το  παρακάτω  μίξερ  που  φαίνεται  στη  φωτογραφία, έπειτα  απο  τη  παρασκευή (ζύμης) της  λαγάνας  ο  ένας  αναδευτήρας  δεν  δούλευε,  αφού  το  έλυσα  μετα  χιλίων  βασάνων  (και  γυναικομουρμούρας)  είδα  ότι  το  ένα  γρανάζι (πλαστικό)  έχει  φθαρεί   θα  μπορούσα  να  βρώ  καινούργιο  στην  αντιπροσωπεία  ή  σε  ανταλλακτικά?  υπάρχει  περίπτωση  μηχανουργείο  να  κατασκευάσει  αντίστοιχα  μεταλλικά  σε  λογικό  κόστος? παραθέτω  φωτό.

----------


## Gaou

εγω φιλε που ειχα πάθει το ιδιο με το vw και πήγα το λογικό κόστος ήταν κανα 50+ απο ότι μου ειπε. το κάνει αλουμινιο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το ότι το έχουν κάνει πλαστικό εχει να κάνει μονο με το κόστος..!

εν πάσι περιπτώση ειχα ρωτήσει μηχανουργείο στο πειραιά το οποιο ασχολούταν μονο με γρανάζια.

----------

ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ (16-03-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αφού το έλυσα μετα χιλίων βασάνων (και γυναικομουρμούρας)


Την επόμενη φορά να της πάρεις αξιόπιστο μίξερ χωρίς γρανάζια .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WeJ52aBueM

----------

ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ (16-03-19), Papas00zas (17-03-19)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Bρε  Πέτρο  θα  χαραμίσουμε  το  δραπανοκατσάβιδο  μόνο  και  μόνο  να  τρώμε  καμια  πίτα  και  κανένα  κέηκ  αλήθεια υπάρχει  περίπτωση  να  βρώ  γρανάζια  κάπου,

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί γρανάζι πλαστικό αν δεν ήταν ελικοειδές στα δόντια , αλλά κάθετα και με μικρό βήμα χρησιμοποιώντας απλό κολαούζο .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0o3W4_LRBw
Από την στιγμή που έχεις ελικοειδές με μεγάλο βήμα , εκεί χάνουμε την μπάλα . Πρέπει να είναι ελικοειδές για να μην είναι θορυβώδες , αλλά και πλαστικό για λόγους ασφαλείας .
Για ζυμώσεις καλοί είναι οι αρτοπαρασκευαστές και όχι τα μίξερ και αν κατά ανάγκη χρησιμοποιείς το δικό σου μίξερ πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς και την κατάλληλη περιστροφική μύτη που είναι για ζύμη . Δυστυχώς .

----------


## Papas00zas

> Πρέπει να είναι ελικοειδές για να μην είναι θορυβώδες , αλλά και πλαστικό για λόγους ασφαλείας .
> Για ζυμώσεις καλοί είναι οι αρτοπαρασκευαστές και όχι τα μίξερ και αν κατά ανάγκη χρησιμοποιείς το δικό σου μίξερ πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς και την κατάλληλη περιστροφική μύτη που είναι για ζύμη . Δυστυχώς .


Έτσι ακριβώς.Και το κακό είναι ότι αυτά τα γρανάζια είναι-καλή ώρα όπως και στα βίντεο κάποτε-από τεφλόν.Το οποίο έτσι και σπάσει δεν κολλάει με τίποτα.
Όσο για το άλλο γραφόμενο ναι,δυστυχώς κανονικά θέλει αναδευτήρα και όχι σύρμα αλλά και πάλι λύση ανάγκης γιατί την ακούει το μοτέρ.(τέτοια βλέπω και σκέφτομαι ένα λίιιγο μεγαλύτερο επαγωγικό μαζί με inverter και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα αλλά έλα που θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει σε στυλ κουζινομηχανής...ξες εσύ Πέτρο....)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Γιατί δεν το φτιάχνεις σε 3d εκτυπωτή;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί "αρχικό μοντέλο" χωρίς να έχεις πρώτα ανέπαφο δείγμα?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Έχει το δίδυμο του , το άλλο γρανάζι

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λέτε να πετύχει αν θεωρήσουμε αξιόπιστη την κόλλα ?  :Think: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfj4HinLYjk

Αλλά ο παρακάτω τύπος το έκανε προσεκτικά , αφήνοντας πρώτα την κόλλα να στεγνώσει στο παρά πέντε . Και μετά τρέχει με το χέρι το αντίγραφο από πάνω του έτσι ώστε να πάρει αυτόματα και το σχήμα του.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAR7_VsbdKw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhHt-tc6rTQ
Δεν θα μου άρεσε αυτό να γίνει πάνω σε ελικοειδές .... αλλά προκειμένου τις γυναικομουρμούρες βουτάς για καλύτερα στην κόλαση.

----------


## Gaou

εμενα την λύση μου την εδωσε μια εταιρία εκτυπώσεων οπου πήγα για να μου το σκανάρουν . οι συγκεκριμένοι έχουν και εκτυπωτές ρητίνης οποτε μπορει να στο εκτυπώσουν οι ιδιοι αφου στο σκαναρουν - σχεδιάσουν...! ο προηγούμενος που σου ανέφερα μου ειχε πει φερτο εδω εκτυπωμένο να του κοψουμε δοντια. αν δεν εχει κανα περιεργο σταυρο μεσα ή κανα σχήμα μυστήριο τοτε στο κοβει και κατευθειαν . θα το πληρώσεις ομως. οσο αφορά στους αρτοπαρασκευαστες επειδή ειχα και ειχα τον μεγαλύτερο που υπηρχε για οικιακή χρήση τα ιδια σκατά ειναι και εκει . ιμαντες ακριβοι και γρανάζια . και αυτα χαλάνε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εκτύπωση αν π.χ. πάρεις την πάνω όψη του γραναζιού και έχει δόντια κάθετα το κατάλαβα.
Αλλά αν έχει ελικοειδή? αυτό πως θα το εκτυπώσει?

----------


## Gaou

τι εννοεις πώς θα το εκτυπώσει ? το εκτυπώνουν και οι fdm αλλα οππωσδήποτε οι ρητινες. οι fdm χρησιμοποιούν το λεγομενο support . οι ρητινών ειναι σαν να δουλευουν συνεχώς με support .

εντιτ : και εγώ για αυτο πήγα. δεν ειχε ελικοειδη αλλα ειχε δόντια υπο κλίση την οποία εγώ δεν γνώριζα.

----------

